# Big Bertha The Burl



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I have named this redgum burl big Bertha. It measures 560X360X500 (22"X14"X20"). 
Naming the burl was the easy part, now comes the question, what do I do with it?, (besides giving it away to another Lumberjock).
In one respect it looks too good to cut up. In another it could be cut into many fine pieces.
Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

A wall hanging clock.

Or maybe make a big dog and use this as a turd.


----------



## SPMaximus (Mar 2, 2009)

i like Karsons second idea, big wooden dog and that as the turd, could be used in an art gallery, they show all kinds of…. crap


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll turd that….....................................LOL Great idea Karson.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Maybe I should have named it Karson's dog turd instead. LOL


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Ooh it's beautiful. It's a big one eh? Maybe a plant holder? (by hollowing it out) That way you get to keep the whole burl and show it off. Or like bentlyj said, a lamp? What ever you make out of it I can't wait to see the end product! 
But no disrespect to Karson, ixnay the urdtay idea, Please! LOL!!!
PEACE!!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Well Grumpy I was going to say something about falling (BABE Paul Bunyan's blue ox)around with a shovel.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

The turner in me is drooling at the thought…but that piece would make a lot of interesting things….vaneer, bowls, resawn into lumber for a project, table, chair….etc…etc…

if you dont want to cut it up…smooth it out and make a nice waterfall out of it too….it would be nice…put in some copper or ceramic bowls…let the water cascade and wallla!

A beautiful open bowl…..a wall hanging…a clock…like said above….I don't think you could run out of ideas for that….I keep hoping that I will run into a good find like that….


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

How about some 4 way bookmatched pieces?


----------



## ahock (Apr 19, 2009)

In the first pic, I'd slice it pretty much in half, taking the top to make a bowl and then slab the lower half for bookmatched pieces on the front of a large piece or a matching set of something.


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

I like reggiek's first thought, it would make an awesome bowl. If you used a coring system you could get two or three bowls from it.


----------



## jim1953 (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow what a fine


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

Great find! Diamond in the rough.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Grumpy: I didn't mean any disrespect.

Here is my Turtle (a burl)


















I believe that it is walnut.









He sits by my door to the shop and welcomes all who enter.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Karson, It would take a lot more than that to offend me. That is one great looking piece of walnut.
What will you do with that one?.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

He's a door stop Grumpy. I'll let my heirs figure out what to do with him. Some pieces of wood are destined to just stay some pieces of wood.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Karson, I agree with that for sure.


----------

